# Will having a GS raise my insurance rates??



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

We haven't yet told our insurance agent we have Lexi, I'm a little afraid to find out if it will raise our rates. I've heard some real horror stories about this, does anyone know what the facts are? We have Farmer's Insurance, and someone told me they were one of the few who don't discriminate based on breeds because of all the ranchers, etc, they have for customers. But I do remember when we first signed up with this guy one of the questions he asked me was if we had a "big vicious dog"!! The whole thing kind of irritates me because ANY dog can be "vicious" if not trained properly, we had a cocker spaniel once who'd try to take your arm off! 

Thanks for any info!

Beth


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an AKC GSD and my agent knows it (she's my boss lol) and we have no problems. I think the only time someone would have a problem with my insurance company, Country, would be if there was actually an incident with a police report or something and the company discovered it. Then I could see underwriters seeing that as a liability risk.

You might not mention your GSD, but just ask a general question if Farmers discriminates on breeds.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

This may help

http://www.akc.org/insurance/insurance_chart0702.cfm


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

check with the local office if they have a breed ban list. Here in Florida they don't discriminate against GSD's. Just can't have more than 4 dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have Farmers and they do not descriminate against GSDs, at least in TX.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

It all depends on the state. In NC for example, an insurance company cannot deny coverage or apply a surcharge due to owning ANY dog. Now, we cannot write your policy IF you run a kennel, groomer, etc. out of your home. But, we have business policies for that.

We do, however, ask if you own dogs, how many, what kind. That information is for exposure. If you get a dog AFTER we write your policy, by law you really are supposed to notify us, but I have not seen a claim denied because of not notifying us.

FYI- I work for one of the big 3...I have GSDs....AND...I have a dog bite on file. There was NO money paid out due to the fact that the man was IN mY YARD and I had witnesses (thank God)that he was warned by our lover boy dog to get back. Then, the guy hit him with a stick and well you know the rest. Let's just say that my GSD Franc (RIP) bit him where the guy could not sit down for a few days! lol dummy. Best dog we ever had.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

They are not on the list here were I live (Ms) at least with the insurance companies I have dealt with. I worried a bit about this when we recently switched insurance companies. I was denied NOT because of my dogs, but my horses..I had to go through the state, just because I own horses and this was with every insurance company in my area


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

you live in MICHIGAN. here they cannot discriminate because of breed:

http://www.cga.ct.gov/2005/rpt/2005-R-0446.htm

they can deny/not renew if there is a bite history or more likely, a claim history due to dog bites.

*Michigan’s insurance commissioner takes the position that specific breed of dog exclusions violate Michigan’s law regarding coverage exclusions (Bulletin 2003-07-INS).*

*Michigan’s insurance commissioner takes the position that an insurer may deny coverage or not renew a home insurance policy if the insured’s dog (1) has bitten a person or attacked another animal and (2) caused a liability claim to be paid under the policy (Bulletin 2003-07-INS).*


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

HOWEVER, BE AWARE, IN MICHIGAN:

*Unfortunately, the law does NOT prevent insurance companies from raising rates based on breed. *The Michigan Office of Insurance and Financial Services (OFIS) has seen surcharges of up to 300% added to homeowner's policies based on the breed of dog they have. If the surcharges are documented in their underwriting guidelines, they are allowed to do this.

However, according to the OFIS, insurance rates are typically increased by year NOT by quarter. In order for your insurance company to raise your rates on a quarterly basis, or on a monthly basis, it MUST be stated in your insurance company’s underwriting guidelines.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

My insurance isn't on the akc list (forget what it is..lol but i know it isn't one of those) but gsd is on their list but do allow huskies (at the time we got ours we had a husky) but we haven't told them about our gsd's and our agent is a gsd lover but a good friend of mine works there and knows about them and so far so good, as long as there is nothing going on and the dogs is good there shouldn't be a problem, now if you get your dogs temp. tested and they pass (I have 3 cert. on my wall for mine) that goes along way.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bethandglen Will having a GS raise my insurance rates??


I'm not sure, but i'm pretty sure a couple of burglaries would


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for asking.

We now have 3 of this wonderful breed.









I have often wondered about our home owners ins. ! We have had them for yrs. & before we even got our first dog (Golden). They have never asked & we have never told them we now have 3 GSDs.

Should we ? What does this cover if you do tell them ? Had friends say, if they don't or haven't ask, don't say nothing, but not sure on this..................


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info! What made me wonder is there is a little girl who often visits my mom at her house and totally torments my mom's dogs (blows in there face, stares at them, pinches them, etc!) Well this kid apparently went to another neighbor's house when the parents were not home, went into their yard (which was fenced) and started teasing their german shepherd, which bit her. Now her family is suing this other family. I won't take Lexi over to my mom's if I know this kid will be there. It just got me wondering about that kind of stuff. I'm pretty watchful over Lexi if anyone comes over, never leave her alone with the kids, not even my own if I can help it. I don't *think* she would do anything, but better safe than sorry. It's just too bad that there are people out there who don't understand for some reason how not to be cruel to dogs and so the dog does the natural thing by defending itself and gets in trouble. Like I said though, this can apply to ANY breed, but unfortunately German Shepherds have gotten a bad rep over it.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kallie I was denied NOT because of my dogs, but my horses..I had to go through the state, just because I own horses and this was with every insurance company in my area


Did you try Alfa? I know they cover Mississippi (I used to work for them) and is a farm based company. Just a thought.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess don't ask, don't tell. If there were ever an issue, courts ALWAYS SIDE with consumers. I would not lose sleep over it at night.

Shoot, I work for a company and they do not know that I foster dogs. I mean, my big boss knows, but I am not running to tell anyone that, hey, sometimes I have 6-7 dogs at my house.

See what I mean? Please don't worry too much. Things will be ok. The best and most important thing for you to do is ALWAYS be vigilant. I was not. My dog bit someone. Granted, it was their stupidity and he was abusing my dog. That is MY FAULT. I will never forget that. That is why when he was in quarintine for 10 days, I slept in the floor with him. Why should he be punished and not me? Thankfully, we also knew the AC officer, so we got to keep him at home instead of the shelter.

You never know how stupid someone else is going to act around your baby.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8It all depends on the state. In NC for example, an insurance company cannot deny coverage or apply a surcharge due to owning ANY dog.


I live in NC and my policy was CANCELLED a while back due to my having "vicious dogs" Are you saying this was not legal?

Anyway, not sure WHY they consider my old blind Branca and scared of his own shadow Urro "vicious" but they did and canceled me. Good thing though as I called Nationwide and got it for a couple hundred cheaper a year.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8It all depends on the state. In NC for example, an insurance company cannot deny coverage or apply a surcharge due to owning ANY dog.
> ...


Can you PM me with details? Sounds like abuse of power. Unless there was an incident????? But, even with a dog bite, the only way that we could possibly deny coverage is if we are 550% above manual rates for our state.

Conceivably if you had claims that were being surcharged then a dog bite, you could have to sign a CTR (consent to rate). Otherwise, I do not see them cancelling a policy. PM me. Now I am curious......


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

NO bite, or claims filed. Completely shocked to get letter. Sending PM with details.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

_Well, I wrote all this out but you are over your pm limit!_


I "think" it was with (<u>__pm'd____</u>). The agent happened to be a friend of my Grandfather. House was insured with him when my granddad gave me the house. Had insurance with them since 1990. About a year ago, out of the blue, got a letter canceling insurance effective immediately due to vicious dogs. Was surprised. Used to have a SchH field on the property years ago and nothing was said!! Don't have a clue why they would consider the dogs vicious as there has never been any incident at all. I suppose it is just the breed. Not even sure how they knew I had GSD's.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Provided it's not a company that has a blanket policy against specific breeds of dogs, it mostly depends on your insurance agent. We have AAA and our agent responded with "You have 6 German Shepherds in the house?!?!?! I'm putting you down for the alarm discount."


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Funny, the nationwide agent pretty much said the same thing!! LOL


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

No we did not try them. I was told though by 4 different insurance companies I could not get liability due to the fact of my horses, not dogs..I worked with an independent agent also, that dealt with a number of insurance companies. They said they used to cover and I know they did, because we have had horses for years, but the companies are changing the rules on them..And here I was worried about my GSDs at the time


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Up until recently, we had kind of a "don't ask, don't tell policy" going with our ins. co. I sure wasn't going to bring up Heidi unless they asked, but I wouldn't lie about her, and they didn't ask. Then last summer, an adjuster came to our house to look at some storm damage. Not wanting to ask for trouble, I put Heidi in the bedroom; she barked of course. The guy perked up and asked if that was a GSD? I admitted that it was and asked him how he knew. He said that they have a different bark and that he has one at home. Haven't heard another word about it, so I guess we are good with them.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

I worked for State Farm a few years back and at that time no extra charge for a dog but if your dog bites someone they would drop coverage if you didn't give up the dog. Most would find other insurance!!!
I've had to file many dog bite claims and it would break my heart because (as many dog people know) most of the time it was the bite victim and or the owner without a clue, at fault. I have to add that never filed on a GSD. Seemed to be mostly Rotties and Labs in our area of Michigan.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So, if you switch to another Ins. for better rates (thinking of it, but not sure if it would be worth it b/c the dog issue would get brought up maybe), & your asked about dogs, then you be honest for sure ? Those that have told, did the breed raise your rates very high ? If an issue would happen on your property & no Ins. for the dogs, what could happen ? I am kind of like, if they don't know, don't tell, but do worry some. Don't want to lose our dogs or something. Not sure of OH laws. They all have dog licenses, UTD on shots, etc.

I haven't ever posted a GSD on property sign b/c of reading issues with putting up those kind of signs. Not sure 100% on this also.









Why is it hard to get Ins. b/c of horses ?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We have insurance from Ohio National and I have no idea what policies they have about dogs, if any? I never thought about it before as I had a small Rat Terrier mix(mutt) and a Golden but now that I have a GSD maybe I need to find out...




> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> I haven't ever posted a GSD on property sign b/c of reading issues with putting up those kind of signs. Not sure 100% on this also.


That depends on where you live. It is most common that if you have a "beware of dog" sign and someone comes in your yard despite the sign and gets bitten, you are less likely to be held liable because the person was warned and ignored the warning. However in some places it is the opposite and you are admitting your dog is dangerous if you have a "beware" sign. In yet other states you are liable either way if your dog bites someone (whether or not the person was warned and knew they were risking injury.) So it really depends on where you live.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Dog bite claims are covered under your Homeowners or renters insurance policy. Not sure on the horse insurance. I do know that if you have had a dog bite claim filed against you before, it will show up on a system used for underwriting policies. Be careful, even if you have a great agent who loves dogs and gives you a wink,wink with the "don't ask don't tell stuff" much of what happens with a dog bite (or any claim) is out of the agents hands. The corporate claim reps and lawyers will handle the claim and it is a business. Not saying they won't pay out of your liability insurance but most won't do it more than once.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have Allstate, decent rates and good service. No ban for GSD.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Quote: Why is it hard to get Ins. b/c of horses ?


Same thing I asked! Heck I live in the country, most people around here have horses or cows. Not sure if it is the same with cows, but they say that if horses get out and go on the road, there is more danger to this. If you hit a horse with your car it can be totalled, just like a deer, plus the fact if the person gets hurt of course in the car. Apparently they have more cases of this happening around here, than dangerous dog breed situations.







GSDs were not on any list here though...as I asked, as at this point it did not matter anyway..LOL 

This is new, as I mentioned I had insurance with 2 different insurance companies and had horses. My friend has 10 horses and her insurance was just renewed, so it must be for new insurance holders only..


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I have Farm Bureau. Before we moved out of state, the agent knew we had GSD's and no problem. Had Farm Bureau where we moved to and no problem. Moved back and contacted the first agent again to get coverage. He remembered that I had GSD's. Asked if I still had them, and how many. Told him I have 4. He knows they are trained in the sport of Schutzhund. We have discussed the training. There is no problem. I even told him I was planning on breeding, and he said as long as I only had a few, there wasn't a problem. Probably a good thing that I live outside of the city limits.


----------

